# my puppy has a very bad odor on the top of the bridge of his nose



## Coco23 (May 2, 2014)

My puppy always smells so great and clean, he has no tear stains what so ever even though he is teething which he seems to be a lucky one. Lately though I have noticed a really horrible odor from the bridge of his nose the area between his nose and his eyes, it smells so horrible. I am not sure what could be wrong? Has anyone experienced this before by any chance? I have taken him a bath and everything and he still has that awful odor I'm not sure what it may be was wondering if any of you seen something similar and can help shed some light before I take him to the vet with a huge bill. Would any essential oils be safe to use in this area in a very tiny tiny ittie amount? 

Thanks


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I would not use oils on him especially anywhere near his face. Maybe try using just a tiny bit of baby shampoo on a wet cloth to wash that area - just be careful it is a very sensitive spot for dogs.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It is probably just the tears/goop from his eyes, I use a toothbrush with soap and water to clean Jodi's face every 2nd day - if it goes too long there's an odor, not to mention goop dried and/or wet around his eyes. I probably should do this daily.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Might be a bit of yeast infection too...might want to take to the vet if it continues after cleaning.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I agree with Brenda. Unless you are washing this area daily. The "eye boogies" as I call them will leave an odor. Izzy was pretty mad at me this morning, she got a bath yesterday morning but I missed a little build up where her hairs are cut. Since I don't cut but a tiny bit of the hairs, I thought I had gotten it, but I didn't. And it was already stinky this morning.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Have you checked to make sure there is no little crusty like area under the hair in that area? It could be a skin staph infection.


----------



## Coco23 (May 2, 2014)

Hi everyone, thanks so much for the responses, you guys are so great! I noticed he has no rash, no redness, no nothing really in the area and guess what You guys were right its the eye boogies:thumbsup:, he has some but barley noticeable since some of the hair hides it so i don't clean his face quite as much, i started using one of the doggie wipes to clean his face, and smell is completely gone, phew i was worried. Thank goodness is nothing, thanks so much for the great advice, this forum is so helpful. I was already worried, i just need to clean his eyes more often even if there are little tiny eye boogers it does make it smell. Thanks :aktion033: glad is only this and not something more serious, now he is back to smelling wonderful! Thanks everyone!


----------

